# ?  -

## James

-!    ,       ...http://flash-poltava.at.ua/ 
        ........

----------


## nickeler

.    ""...   ???

----------


## aneisha

-   .        ))))))

----------


## James

> .    ""...   ???

  1.  -  ,         -        "   , !!!" 
     ....     ....   

> -   .        ))))))

             -   .....      ,             !!!......  .....

----------


## aneisha

*James*, ,   -  ,   -  British Broadcasting Corporation,        -   . 
  " "????
   ,    .    .    -    .
   ,     ,   .

----------


## James

> *James*, ,   -  ,   -  British Broadcasting Corporation,        -   . 
>   " "????
>    ,    .    .    -    .
>    ,     ,   .

                  (    )        ....

----------


## aneisha

,     ,    ???????

----------


## Waldemar

**:    ....   ....  
  ...   ...   ....  ....     ....    ,          ???

----------


## aneisha

*Waldemar*,  ,   ! .....
        .

----------


## nickeler

,      .   ",    ?    ... 
*James*    ,    ,     .         "".  ,    ,       ,      .   ...

----------


## James

> *James*
>   " "????

     - .... ...   

> **:    ....   ....  
>   ...   ...   ....  ....     ....    ,          ???

    ....      ,       ?   

> ,      .   ",    ?    ... 
> *James*    ,    ,     .         "".  ,    ,       ,      .   ...

  
     ,    ...     ,     
     "",       
      ?

----------


## aneisha

*James*,  .       ,   .
       .  " " -   .

----------


## James

....     ,    .... 
́ (   -, . flash mob  -, flash  , mob  )  ,        ,          ,        ,    .       ,    .          .     ,    ,    ,     , .        ,  ,  . 
,    ....
     -  .   ,   ...

----------


## nickeler

*James*,   -     -... 
  ...,     ...  , ...  *James*,  ,  , ...        "     15.05   ".  .   ""

----------


## aneisha

. 
       .   

> ,        ,          ,

     ,    ?   

> ,    ,     , .

     ?  ,  ? 
,   ,   ,     ?      ?   

> ,  ,  .

          -?  
,   .    ,      .

----------


## James

> *James*,   -     -... 
>   ...,     ...  , ...  *James*,  ,  , ...        "     15.05   ".  .   ""

  
,                  .... 
  ,         ,    

> . 
>        .   
>    ,    ?   
>    ?  ,  ? 
> ,   ,   ,     ?      ?   
>         -?  
> ,   .    ,      .

  
          ...  -  .........!     ! 
      ... 
 ,        ,   ....    ... 
        20.00     ....    ,   .... 
 , ?!....... ,       -   ,        ... 
    , ,     ....http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%...C%D0%BE%D0%B1.

----------


## aneisha

,    .          .       .
 ,             . 
Nickeler,    . . , ,   -    ,   .

----------


## nickeler

*aneisha*, ,      ,     ...  !!!  
    -  -  .  .
   ... ...          ...  "   "     .      .  ,    ,     ...    ?  , ,     ...   ...

----------


## aneisha

*nickeler*,   .     .       .     . 
    ,    .   ,    .  ,       .   .         ,    ,      .
 .      .

----------


## nickeler

*aneisha*,  ,   ...    ,     ?

----------


## James

> *aneisha*,  ,   ...    ,     ?

  ,  .....  !!!!!
       ,   ,      ,   ...

----------


## James

,      ,    I-Mob...

----------


## James

...http://fmp.at.ua/ 
  -  -  -   -     !!!  !!!

----------


## RESIDENT

,  Flash-mob   ,           :)

----------


## James

28  2008      .   : , , ,     .     ",   !!!"
 : 17.30
 :  .. .
    ,     ,  100%    ...
   17.00    -... 
   : http://fmp.at.ua/
: http://vkontakte.ru/events.php?act=s&gid=6342246
... : http://vkontakte.ru/club2524947 
..   ,      ,  ,       !!!

----------


## V00D00People

> ..   ,      ,  ,       !!!

----------


## Vi-ska

?

----------


## James

> ?

        ,   (  )     -  2009  !

----------

?

----------

??

----------


## James

-      ,          ...

----------


## Mihey

-  )))

----------


## 23q

...
-     ?

----------


## Condor

,   -.     9000.

----------

